# Mass Effect Universe vs. Warhammer 40k Universe



## Emperorguard500

who would win...
*
would the reapers be a formidable threat if they invaded the 40k galaxy/universe?......*

all the races of ME vs. all the races of 40k...

who wins


----------



## Lord Azune

Reapers - Soulless Robots who drive across the universe and destroy all life.... Sound like the Necron to anyone? Defeated ancient race and disappeared for a very long time... Prometheans = Old ones?

Just saying.


----------



## Sturmovic

Warhammer, because it won't have a shitty ending.


----------



## Nashnir

Sturmovic said:


> Warhammer, because it won't have a shitty ending.


-_-"

@On-Topic
WarHammer 40k Universe will win hand's down.
The sheer size of military presence in WarHammer 40k Universe will be a deterrent to any Reaper Invasion


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Warhammer, because everything is over powered to the point in which it makes Dragon Ball Z look tame.


----------



## Wusword77

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Warhammer, because everything is over powered to the point in which it makes Dragon Ball Z look tame.


1000x this.


----------



## GeneralSturnn

Warhammer: because you don't have any of that panzy peace stuff, this is War, this is WARHAMMER.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Oh fun. Another versus thread. That's original.

Anyway, no other universe has the same sheer scale or OPness that 40K has, so there's no point in coming up with these comparisons really...


----------



## Ultra111

If there was a Reaper invasion then the main difference I think is that the factions of the galaxy wouldn't unite, like in the Mass Effect universe. That was the only chance they had at defeating the Reapers, so in this context Warhammer might not stand a chance due to the many wars that are going on as it is. 

Then again Warhammer probably has more advanced and powerful weaponry, but judging at how much damage the Reapers could take and how many of them there were, I'm not sure how effective that would be...A Lascannon may not take out a Land Raider, so what chance would it really have on a Reaper?

Then there are the infantry the Reapers have, which is unlimited so long as they indoctrinate or convert the many races in to their own units.

If the Reapers were to suddenly hit earth, I'm not sure the imperium would be able to last long enough before reinforcements arrived, seeing as there is no crucible in 40k and there is no mass relays. So if the Reapers finally destroyed the Emperor, not only would there be Reapers to worry about, but there would also be the hordes of chaos unleashed.

And I liked the ending.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

*Reapers approach the Milky Way*

Tyranids: "Oi! Wait a minute! Whatcha think yer doin'? Hisssssssssssssss..."
Reapers: "DOOM DOOOM DOOOOOM PERFECTION ASCENSION DOOOOM DOOOOM REAPERS GONNA REAP!!"
Tyranids: "That's all well and good, but this is our galaxy. Can't you see we're already invading? Go pick on Andromeda, will ya?"
Reapers: "*burp* Where do you think we came from?"

40k already has enough galaxy-ending threats, so we don't need one more. On a serious note, the Reapers work in a very methodical way (only coming every 50,000 years, constructing the mass relays to guide species as they developed, etc.), meaning that the Mass Effect races are pretty structured. You have defined regions of the galaxy, you have races which stay within those regions (mostly), and you have galactic diplomacy that makes some races (salarians, asari to an extent) weaker militarily than others because the others (turians, humans) can pick up the slack. In 40k, every race is equipped to fight, so they don't necessarily *need* to unite to stop the Reaper threat.

Think about what would happen if the Reapers had to invade a galaxy in which they had not previously established their mass relays (and other examples of advanced technology). Then imagine that galaxy is tumultuous, war-torn, where no one trusts anyone, and - oh - it's woven together by the most unstable and chaotic dimension in existence, not predictable and stable relays. The Reapers could make some progress with numbers and indoctrination alone, but the fact that they guide the development of certain races makes me think they could not destroy those races otherwise.

On the other hand, I suppose it's a bit like fattening up the pig before the slaughter; the Reapers don't need to guide races' development, but it just makes their job easier if they do. In that case, the 40k universe would have a fight on its hands, but its superior technology (and MAAAAGIC!) would still, ultimately, prevail.

Haha, just thought about this point, too: Are Reapers even capable of warp travel? I doubt it. They use mass relays, obviously, even when traveling to/from their secret treehouse in dark space. Without relays, it takes them months, years, to get anywhere, like a conventional spaceship. Without warp travel, they're barely a threat.


----------



## Klomster

That's also a problem these versus threads never say in the beginning.

What is the scene of battle.

If we just take all 40k forces (all forces) ally them and throw them at another settings forces.

Only the most OP of OP settings would have any hope to survive.

On the other hand, if we take all the diplomatic relations into consideration. Most settings couldn't really go into such a war. They are too busy already (since a setting where a single faction has already won rarely is anything near interesting.)

40k couldn't go into many wars at all. Perhaps send a crusade fleet. That would still be a big BIG problem for many settings.
But the all forces from this vs that never works if diplomatic relations are considered.


I once read a thread by a dude, who apparently liked math.
Since he had calculated the numbers of forces a 40k planet produced. Compared to a system, a sector, and tried to make a number on the galaxy.

It is of course impossible to count, but he made a good point.

The numbers are retarded.

And that was counting only imperial guards. No necrons, no SPEHS MAHREENS, no orks.
Only guard.

Sure a mass effect warrior has his power suit and plasma carbine or whatever (i cannot fully have an opinion since i haven't played the games.)

He's probably very bad ass. Probably has bio-mods as well.

How many guardsmen can he take out? Many i'd guess. But not enough.
Sure i might be wrong. Mass effect dudes might be able to take out chapters themselves coz the poor fanboys love their characters.

And there is nothing wrong with liking a character. But preference often blinds people.

I would probably talk awfully well of 40k, too well i presume since i prefer that world.
I have no clue about mass effect so i can easily say.

"-LOL, them mass effect n00bs, iz gonna get n00btubed by dem SPEHS MAHREENS!!! I send ONE!!!!1!!1!1!! marine, and i win!!!11!!1! "

Since i cannot (and i doubt anyone) can know how many forces one member of one setting can take down of another setting.


But since this is a versus thread. No rules apply, all logic is thrown out the window.


Ok, what do we have.
ALL 40k forces, check. No diplomacy problems. Check.

The imperial guard, orks and tyranids would be most suitable for the fighting forces.
Already now, most settings combined forces would be doomed, like vanilla star wars, star trek, most settings ever actually.

Supporting this is the combined fleets, the imperial fleet alone numbers tens of thousands of cruisers, perhaps millions. And then the other forces fleets come in, supported with craftworlds and ork space hulks and the planet killer. All remaining blackstone fortresses. Hmmmm, that should be enough for any setting. If anyone complains there are loads of other super weapons i forgot.

While the fighting forces of each race is covering ALL fronts.
Specialist forces like space marines, eldar and who knows what does precision strikes at the mass effect forces.

Taking out important industries, worlds that produce troops and vehicles. And command structure.
Most settings commanders would have problems when a chapter of space marines and/or a craftworld specialist group attack their person.

Rarely commanders have much weapons at all, and only a few bodyguards.
Even if they are badass powerful, this is an entire chapter and/or eldar craftworlds elite troops. Plus psykers. Few things ever can handle that.

Then we let loose all the alpha level psykers, deamons, chaos gods....... and it's pretty much win win.

If you complain i say "talk to the hand", there is a very big chance that the imperial guard alone outnumber any settings forces ever. And they are a potent fighting force, regardless of all the flashlight jokes and whatnot.


If you count in diplomacy, you have a completely other kind of problem in 40k.

The administration.

What is important? Obviously holy terra, but there is no way getting there without a HUGE fight, after all it is the best defended place in 40k.

The mass effect dudes would probably send spies, it's a smart move.
They will have to cope with inquisitors, for them irrational thinking , religious fanatics, corruption, deamons and all sorts of problems.

Sure, mass effect dudes could figure out some stuff. But it would be heck of a fight whatever tactics they used.

For i don't know what the mass effect dudes would want with the 40k world. And it doesn't take a genius of a spy to figure out removing the emperor from his throne is a bad idea.

Sure 40k has lots of resource, but i guess mass effect itself already has an abundance.
And the beliefs and traditions in 40k has to be completely alien to the mass effect dudes.

And those reapers was it?
What do they have to gain from attacking 40k?
It's probably easier to go against known foes in their own world than attack unknown foes in 40k?

I dunno, straight up fight, forget it mass effect.
Diplomacy added. Why? Why attack these madmen? I would keep the imperium as far away as possible if i was a leader of a galactic empire.

The nicest people in 40k are still mind controlling monsters. (Tau.)
And it wouldn't take long before the madmen of 40k came up with a reason to start vanquishing (or at least try) mass effect beliefs and whatnot.

Does mass effect have sentient AI? That would instantly have the mechanicus all over it. And even a simple mechanicus fleet is a serious problem in 40k. Imagine somewhere else?

Not to mention titans.

And don't forget the inquisitors.
They would spy, begin propaganda and try to generally disturb the peace of mass effect.

I doubt 40k would have any real problem with this. Considering how fanatical everyone is.


That's my cues, shoot them down if you want. Hate all you feel like.
Talk to the hand.


----------



## Wusword77

People also forget that the Reapers in ME are only as powerful as they are because the armies of the galaxy use old weapons tech developed by Reapers, that is largely less then effective against them.


----------



## gen.ahab

Ok, so a scifi universe in which the science is largely based on 3rd grade retard science with a few buckets of space magic vs one which can be described as light science fiction where most of the weapons are at least loosely based on science..... Win to retard science and space magic.


----------



## MEQinc

The Reapers are unique in Mass Effect because they represent the only race that poses a galaxy-wide threat. In 40k this is pretty much a basic requirement to be a playable race (only the Tau and Eldar don't qualify, and the Eldar at least used to be). So the Reapers come in, make some tangible gains and then devolve into yet another stalemate. They have nothing going for them that the Tyranids or the Necrons don't, yet neither of those races have been able to make truly significant gains against the Imperium. They are far less insidious and ever-present than Chaos or Orks, yet neither of those races has been able to break the Imperium. The fact of the matter is that the Imperium holds off multiple galaxy destroying threats on a daily basis, they would have no trouble dealing with the Reapers.

And if the entire 40k universe got together on something (something that will thankfully never happen) there is very little any universe could do to slow them down. Each race has truly ridiculously OP'd things that are held in check solely by the other races OP'd things. It's internally balanced, but against an external universe it'd be pretty much win.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Reapers have ships that are pretty big, though several can land in one city, granted they're big, but, well the Imperium has vessels like the Phalanx. The reapers red laser of death is without a doubt a powerful weapon that can do all sorts of damage to a city. The Imperium however can end planets, biologically or just entirely. The Reapers most powerful ground infantry can be taken out by Sheppard and two of his chosen team members(Hell my Sheppard only really even needs them as a distraction). The Imperium has Astartes, Custodes, Assassins, Storm Troopers, Inquisitors, Titans, Super Heavy Tanks and just billions upon billions of regular guardsmen in general.

As others have said, Reapers are powerful, but they don't even begin to compare to the OTT that is the Imperium of man. This is all just against the reapers. Against the Mass Effect Alliance/Citadel/Various allies fleets? They would barely even be registered. "Wow this fighting on Palaven and Tuchunka sure seems to be intense......virus bomb it, or use some cyclonic torpedoes" 

Imperium wins, hands down every time.


----------



## SoL Berzerker

ME universe would win. Everyone keeps on saying Reapers Vs. but if the Geth, Reapers, Humans, Krogans, Turians, and all the others had one massive fleet and attacked the 40K universe in one coordinated attack, the 40K universe would not stand a chance. As said before, Orks, Eldar, Tau, Necron, and the Imperium have a zero percent chance of teaming up against the ME armies. Eldar, Tau, and Imperium MIGHT form an aliance, but Orks, Nids, and Necrons will not join the cause. It is too difficult for me to say if Chaos would have anything to do with the fight, but if they joined in, it would be very safe to say that they would not coordinate with Humanity. 

Now, if it was ME combined armies Vs. 40K combined armies, 40K wins hands down. Tyranids and Orks have the numbers, Tau and Eldar have the technical punch, Imperium has the stategy, and then Chaos and Necrons just add to the power. 

The only thing going for the ME universe is that the 40K universe is in no way united or ready to become united, no matter what the threat is.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

gen.ahab said:


> Ok, so a scifi universe in which the science is largely based on 3rd grade retard science with a few buckets of space magic vs one which can be described as light science fiction where most of the weapons are at least loosely based on science..... Win to retard science and space magic.


Isn't space magic just space science that we don't understand yet?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Armageddon is a larger conflict than the final Earth battle, and that's just one (admittedly large) conflict in the 40k universe. Thanks to the Mass Relays, small pockets are inhabited around the galaxy, rather than . Capital Class Reapers are 2 km long--versus about 8 km battleships for 40k. The power of weaponry and shields are difficult to compare (nerdrage vs nerdrage), but seem roughly equivalent. What's that make a Reaper--as large as a Dauntless Class Light Cruiser? And a turian dreadnought is as large as a Sword Class Frigate?

ASSUMING that vessels are of approximately equal power to ships the same size as their opposite number, then 40k has the Mass Effect universe drubbed.


----------



## Angel of Blood

SoL Berzerker said:


> ME universe would win. Everyone keeps on saying Reapers Vs. but if the Geth, Reapers, Humans, Krogans, Turians, and all the others had one massive fleet and attacked the 40K universe in one coordinated attack, the 40K universe would not stand a chance. As said before, Orks, Eldar, Tau, Necron, and the Imperium have a zero percent chance of teaming up against the ME armies. Eldar, Tau, and Imperium MIGHT form an aliance, but Orks, Nids, and Necrons will not join the cause. It is too difficult for me to say if Chaos would have anything to do with the fight, but if they joined in, it would be very safe to say that they would not coordinate with Humanity.
> 
> Now, if it was ME combined armies Vs. 40K combined armies, 40K wins hands down. Tyranids and Orks have the numbers, Tau and Eldar have the technical punch, Imperium has the stategy, and then Chaos and Necrons just add to the power.
> 
> The only thing going for the ME universe is that the 40K universe is in no way united or ready to become united, no matter what the threat is.


The Imperium alone could kick the shit out of the ME fleet. Have you any grasp of the scale of 40k compared to ME? The largest Mass Effect ship(non-Reaper) is about the size of a small Imperial frigate or similar. The Imperial Navy alone would wipe them out quite easily, never mind when the Astartes get involved. Even with all the wars going on and multiple battlefront, the Imperium can still summon huge fleets and resources together to combat an emerging threat, just look at the three Armageddon campaigns, the Black Crusades, Medusa. 

For the 13th Black Crusade the Imperium was able to summon well over 17,500 Astartes alone. Never mind all the Guard regiments, Ordos forces, and Titans. And that was just initially. Even more Astartes were on the way, and I imagine even more Guardman.

They've mustered the same sort of strength in most of the other serious campaigns as well, what makes you think they wouldn't do the same if the ME fleets came knocking. 

As a side note, you can't go lumping in the Reapers with the Humans, Turians etc and then go on to say that the Imperium can't ally with Chaos, Orks etc. It's either the Reapers or the Allied fleets. Though I'm still prepared to say the Imperium could take on both anyway.

You can forget about a ground war as well. We can see from the games that the ME infantry wouldn't stand a chance against the 40k massed armies. That and once again the Imperium would just probably destroy the planet or virus bomb it if they really were looking like they could lose.


----------



## Deadeye776

There isn't another universe in any franchise that would be able to contend with any faction in 40k. A tyranid splinter fleet would destroy the entire MEU. A Necron fleet would Destroy the Entire MEU. I could keep this up. These Reapers are fighting a Halo like battle against forces not on their level. Nowhere would that be the case in 40k.Almost every force in 40k has the ability to if not almost, completely destroy planet and some stretch to solar systems. That commercial they have with the ships firing on earth or whatever for the trailer is a joke compared to 40k. You call that an atrocity? 

That's a tuesday for 40k. Read the first chapter of the first Grey Knights novel to show you a typical 40k atrocity. Maybe the war for Armageddon or the Badab Wars, Gothic Wars, or the first Tyranic War. Go post this BS on the Star Wars board or WOW forum where they might hold on to bullshit notions of hope and the promise of a better tommorow. As soon as your race became enslaved by the Tau, they'd be placed on the front lines to face the tyranids and wiped out. Or they'd just get obliterated by a Red Corsair fleet. You could unite every faction in the MEU (I've played the series) and I promise you they would barely amount to a crusade fleet.


----------



## gen.ahab

Davidicus 40k said:


> Isn't space magic just space science that we don't understand yet?


Nope, in the case of 40k, it is just retard science and space magic.

That is not to say I don't like 40k, I love it, but if you told me that any of the original creators of 40k were science majors, or whatever the British equivalent is, I would be amazed. 40k is space magic.


----------



## Iron Angel

"Best Human Soldiers" category:

Alliance vs Guardsmen

Mass effect wins this one. Space marines count as a very small population of the humans. If we threw Alliance Marines at Guardsmen, the guardsmen would have a serious problem.

"Best Robot Race You Can't Fucking Kill" category:

Geth vs Necrons

Tougher call, but I think Necrons win this one. There are more of them, and you can never truly kill them- They just respawn at the tomb world and come back. Of course, Geth reupload themselves to remote servers when they die as well. But Geth "get dumber" as they decrease in number, so that works against them.

"Best Fuckhuge Creatures That Fuck Shit Up" category:

Maws vs Squiggoths

Tie. Thresher maws versus squiggoths, thats a battle I don't want to get caught in.

"Best Ancient Race That Depends on Subtlety Rather Than Brute Force" category:

Eldar vs Asari

Eldar win over Asari, hands down.

"Best Elite Of The Elite Organization" category:

Spectres vs Grey Knights

Spectres are pretty cool, but Grey Knights, man. I don't know. Spectres seem to be a lot tactically smarter than Grey Knights, at least on small scale. But I don't want to know what happens when a Salarian gets hit with a thunder hammer.

"Best Big Strong Brutes" category

Krogan vs Ogryn

Krogan definitely win this one. Ogryn might actually be stronger than Krogan, but Krogan are a lot smarter and battle-minded.

"Best Biological Hive Mind Bugs" category:

Rachni vs Tyranids

I think the Nids have this one guys. Though the Rachni did threaten to wipe out the galaxy at one point, they were defeated. And they had a finite number.

"Best High-Tech but Physically Flimsy Race" category:

Salarians vs Tau

I have to go with salarians on this one. Tau are some mean bitches technologically but Salarians are beyond badass when it comes to tech.

"Best Race Consisting Almost Entirely of Pirates, Slavers, and Raiders" category:

Batarians vs Dark Eldar

Dark Eldar make Batarians look like ******* on the "pure scum" scale. DE it is.


----------



## MEQinc

Iron Angel said:


> "Best Human Soldiers" category:
> 
> Alliance vs Guardsmen
> 
> Mass effect wins this one. Space marines count as a very small population of the humans. If we threw Alliance Marines at Guardsmen, the guardsmen would have a serious problem.


Now, I'm not very knowledgeable about the ME Alliance (or Mass Effect in general) but I'm gonna go out on a limb (an admittedly short and stable limb) and wager that the Alliance can't even come close to matching the numbers of the guard. And let's face it, the Guard are pretty much shit compared to anything it's only with their vastly superior numbers that they pose the threat they do.



> "Best Big Strong Brutes" category
> 
> Krogan vs Ogryn
> 
> Krogan definitely win this one. Ogryn might actually be stronger than Krogan, but Krogan are a lot smarter and battle-minded.


Shouldn't this be the Orks? Orks are remarkably intelligent, and beyond battle-minded (they literally live for a fight). Plus they have a ridiculously high pain threshold (they can literally staple body parts back on) and collectively very powerful psykers (Waagh energy). Not to mention the near-indefinite numbers and the fact that they literally get bigger the more they fight. 

And aren't the Krogan pretty limited in terms of numbers?

Sounds like an easy win for the Orks to me.


----------



## Iron Angel

Hmm, I suppose if you wanted to go Orks, then Orks would win. They can reproduce much faster than the Krogan, certainly.

And the alliance does have a lot of men, as well as being far superior in technology. The Alliance has Medigel, which can heal anything from a severe burn to massive bone trauma in minutes, at least well enough to get back into fighting shape. My verdict stands. Though Guardsmen do likely severely outnumber the Alliance.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yeah Orks wipe the floor with the Krogan. As for Alliance marines beating the Imperial Guard? Are you kidding me, the Imperial Guard could just zerg rush the crap out of the Alliance, they don't even begin to compare to the numbers the Guard can field. Not to mention that a lot of Guard regiments are just as good, if not a lot better than the Alliance Marines, The Tanith, Cadians, Steel Legion, Catachans are all beyond the level of normal soldiers. 

And you must be out of your mind for even considering putting Spectres on the same level as Astartes, never mind Grey Knights. Any Astartes, any chapter, Deathwatch, Grey Knights or the Custodes wouldn't even bat an eyelid at a Spectre. And a Spectre being more tactically aware than a Grey Knight? Where did you get this from. Grey Knights are the best of the best, elite of the elite and go through unparalleled training. Their genetically enhanced minds can think faster, formulate plans faster, find ways to kill faster than a Spectre could ever hope to acheive. A Spectre is at the end of the day just a really good infantry soldier. I would put them on level with Kasrkin perhaps, and even that's a big shout. Imperial Assassins would kick the Spectres out of the game, Spectres are very small in number. Far more so than even the Astartes. A lot more.

Best huge creature? Hello, Tyranid bio-titans and other creatures. Sure a Thresher Maw would be a brutal opponent, but the Tyranids would get them, the Hive Mind could even produce new creatures to combat Maws specifically. On that note, Rachni are also screwed against the nids.


----------



## Iron Angel

I didn't make it clear, but I did say that Spectres lose. But that is the "best of the best" in the mass effect universe, so thats what got picked.

The alliance, as previously stated, has a lot better weapons and armor, plus field medicine that can get soldiers right back into the fight.


----------



## Angel of Blood

But they are nowhere near as well trained as say the Cadians are. Cadians are raised as soldiers, even the civilians population of Cadia are trained to fight. And I wouldn't say the Alliance have better weapons, despite what the Table Top and jokes imply, Lasguns are very, very effective weapons. Weapons and armour will only get you so far. The Guard have experience on a level the Alliance can't even begin to compare with. Very effective weapons, you can praise medi-gel all you want, a Lasgun will take a leg or arm off without issue, never mind the heavier crew served weapons like Lascannons and Heavy Bolters. The Guard have vastly superior tanks, a Baneblade or Shadowsword would be unstoppable. And then there's that 'small' issue of Titans. Stormtroopers are just as well equipped, if not more so than Alliance Marines aswell. Hellguns can easily take down Orks, regular marines won't stand a chance. Having said that, Steel Legionnaires were taking down Orks with their lasguns aswell. 

But once again. The Alliance Marines could be better equipped and armoured in every way. The Guard outnumber them on an insane and uncountable level. They simple can't win.


----------



## Iron Angel




----------



## gen.ahab

Angel of Blood said:


> Yeah Orks wipe the floor with the Krogan. As for Alliance marines beating the Imperial Guard? Are you kidding me, the Imperial Guard could just zerg rush the crap out of the Alliance, they don't even begin to compare to the numbers the Guard can field. Not to mention that a lot of Guard regiments are just as good, if not a lot better than the Alliance Marines, The Tanith, Cadians, Steel Legion, Catachans are all beyond the level of normal soldiers.
> 
> And you must be out of your mind for even considering putting Spectres on the same level as Astartes, never mind Grey Knights. Any Astartes, any chapter, Deathwatch, Grey Knights or the Custodes wouldn't even bat an eyelid at a Spectre. And a Spectre being more tactically aware than a Grey Knight? Where did you get this from. Grey Knights are the best of the best, elite of the elite and go through unparalleled training. Their genetically enhanced minds can think faster, formulate plans faster, find ways to kill faster than a Spectre could ever hope to acheive. A Spectre is at the end of the day just a really good infantry soldier. I would put them on level with Kasrkin perhaps, and even that's a big shout. Imperial Assassins would kick the Spectres out of the game, Spectres are very small in number. Far more so than even the Astartes. A lot more.


Yes, and that is the same for the entire universe. However, I believe he is saying that Alliance marines, and their equivalents throughout the ME universe are far better equipped and more than likely better trained then the average guardsmen. Also, we have no reason to believe that cadians are any better than colonial marines(wrong universe, but you get what I mean), so I might except same level, but I doubt far superior. 

At the end of the day, spectres are not just really good infantry soldiers. They are more like inquisitors than kasrkins. They are essentially galactic peacekeepers who have almost no regulations, are above all other forms of galactic law, and have access to almost unlimited resources. 

Astartes are basically just assault troops; they go in, blow shit up and get out. A specter would probably be more versatile than an astartes. No one is saying that an specter would beat an astartes in a fight, but they probably are a bit more tactically versatile than a marine. 

On another point, specters are not just normal people. Most of them are enhanced. They can have cybernetic enhancements, muscle graphs, bone weaves and other sorts of upgrades. 

Specters are the best of the best in the ME universe, so they are far better than you seem to give them credit for.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Don't get me wrong, I love Mass Effect, and sure Spectre are really good. But compared to an Astartes, (and a Grey Knight at that!) they don't even come close. I wouldn't like to see a Spectre attempt to take on the likes of Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Corteaz etc. Sure they are all some of the very best of the Inquisition, but point still stands.

I would still say Cadians are better trained, just on the very fact that Cadia is a world geared for war, and nothing more. The description in Eisenhorn sums it up really well, as do the codexs.


----------



## Deadeye776

I've played all the games and followed the story line. This Universe is not a war torn wasteland of despair and ruin. Humanity is not a military regime run on religious fervor and abysmal hope for the future. It doesn't have primordial predators clawing at it from every turn. No technology exists in Mass Effect that could equal anything in 40k. The only universe that is comparable to 40k would be the Starship Trooper universe and barely that. As the first military scifi franchise they created the concept of power armor and space warfare. Mass effect 3 deals with an invasion of earth. Could you imagine that same alien race trying to invade Terra? When you've stopped laughing realize it and pick a more hardcore franchise. This is like comparing an upset collie to a werewolf.


----------



## Iron Angel

I dunno dude. Reapers would still fuck Terra like a drunk guidette.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yeah I doubt that, Battlefleet Sol is unbelievably powerful. As we've established, they are far larger than even the Sovereign class of Reaper ship and have far more powerful ordnance. Teleport a couple of Astartes squads onto each ship, sit back, watch the fire works.


----------



## Deadeye776

hahahhahahhahahahahahahahaahahhahahaahahahahahahahha. You must be kidding.If they somehow got past the orbital defences and armada's let's remember the garrisoned Astartes chapters, assassin temples, Imperial Guard,Inquisition, Mechanicus, and the entire planet once they realize these douches are trying to kill the Emperor. Oh yeah, take a wild guess what happens when the Astartes legions realize someone's gotten to within orbit of Terra? Add to that the might of the Eldar who most likely will not want to see humanity fall leaving them to deal with Chaos and the tyranids and it's a wrap. Mass Effect's version of humanity does not have anywhere near this kind of fire power to draw on. 

Besides the normal IG units the reapers have to deal with superhumans. Astartes, psykers, augmented humans (assassins,inquisitors,skitarri,etc),and now the perpetuals.Nowhere in Mass effect do they have this deep arsenal. Notice how I haven't even mentioned the might of the Custodes. In truth I don't believe the Reapers would even make it anywhere near Terra. If Horus couldn't break the defenses with everything at his might the Reapers on their own will be wiped from existence. Most likely by the Black Templars since they enjoy taking out anything non-human.


----------



## Iron Angel

Yeah but think.

Can you even imagine a Space Marine husk?

People are fucked.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Your assuming a Space Marine could even be turned into a husk, if they could even capture one to do it. That's a pretty massive IF. If we're going to start throwing things like this in, then why don't we just have the Black Templars arrive, which they undoubtedly would having heard Terra and the Emperor are under attack. The entire Black Templars chapter even more pissed off and full of even more righteous fury than normal? Reapers are gonna wish they had never existed.

And Reapers vs Psykers ain't gonna be pretty, psykers are gonna go to town on them.


----------



## gen.ahab

Angel of Blood said:


> Your assuming a Space Marine could even be turned into a husk, if they could even capture one to do it. That's a pretty massive IF. If we're going to start throwing things like this in, then why don't we just have the Black Templars arrive, which they undoubtedly would having heard Terra and the Emperor are under attack. The entire Black Templars chapter even more pissed off and full of even more righteous fury than normal? Reapers are gonna wish they had never existed.
> 
> And Reapers vs Psykers ain't gonna be pretty, psykers are gonna go to town on them.


Not really. Remember, they don't need to capture them alive. Husks are equal opportunity; both the living and the dead will do. If the reapers can alter all forms of life in the ME universe, is it really that large of an if to think that they could alter and astartes? An astartes is still an organic, so I see no reason why they couldn't. 

A big if, if there is one in this, is that they could teleport onto a reaper in the first place, though since they use 40k particular brand of space magic I am not sure if we could even really factor it in. 

We don't exactly know that Imperial lance weapons are any more powerful than the weapons used by the reapers. From what I can tell, sovereign class reapers use extremely powerful beam weapons that are entirely capable of ripping dreadnoughts to pieces with one hit. In 40k equivalents, that would be like shooting at a small cruiser, but the point still stands. Also, even though ME ships are considerably smaller, they utilize magnetic acceleration cannons to get the job done, so their relative size might not be as much of an issue as one would think; if the small ships can still accelerate large iron projectiles to near the speed of light then they are entirely capable of competing with much larger ships. Now I would think that the nova cannon has that beat, but that would depend on a lot of things that I don't know. 

As far as cadians go, yes, they would probably be much tougher troops, but they would still be drastically outgunned by an Alliance marine, at least on the squad level. The basic gear carried by an Alliance marine allows them to operate in vacuum, extreme cold and extreme heat, and do it for protracted periods of time. Most of the armor used by these troops is also capable of sustaining horrifying amounts of punishment before failing. Another thing that it gives them is a full picture of the tactical situation, complete with maps, beacons, communications equipment, biometric readout and most of them, if not all are equipped with omnitools which far outstrip anything you will see on imperial guardsmen. 

As far a specter fighting an astartes goes, I doubt you would even see that. No specter is going to get into a fight with one on fair terms, that just isn't their MO. I would say that your average specter is close or on par with your average inquisitor, if here really is an average inquisitor. :laugh:

Reapers vs psykers? Again, that really isn't a fair comparison because they each use a completely different form of space magic. A psyker is even going to be able to do anything against a reaper considering a reaper is a synthetic intelligence.

A better comparison would be a psyker vs a biotic, but even then it really isn't a fair one.


----------



## Deadeye776

Right, a space marine husk. If they can survive the horror of the Tyranid threat (being absorbed and having their genetic material turned into more resilient tyanid life forms) I think they can handle that. Come to think of it I don't think the Reapers rate as a galactic threat in the 40k universe. In mass effect maybe because of the less advanced races. You think they could do the husk thing in the eastern fringest if they ran into the full Tyranid Hive Fleet? I think you should look at the tactical layout of the 40k universe and think again who would be fucked. In Mass Effect it's humanity because of the Reaper threat. In 40k it's everyone.


----------



## Iron Angel

Thats another good point. Tyranid ships have nothing on Sovereign-class reapers. Killing reapers gives them no biomass, so in a war of attrition that won't win. Then, to top it all off, every nid they kill gets husk'd. So now you have this nid invasion on the galaxy, but now they are enhanced into husk nids which are a hundred times more deadly. Keep trying to convince me how reapers are fucked. Because they aren't.

Black templar battle barge warps in.

Sovereign class ships converge fire and wreck that bitch.

Commence the husking.

Rinse and repeat.

Thats how reapers defeat things on the micro scale. They turn the dead created by the larger ships into husks, which then fight, and they turn the dead created by the husks into more husks, and it creates a snowball effect similar to how tyranids work.

And thats just a face-first confrontation. Imagine if an Inquisitor ended up getting indoctrinated, how fucked everyone would be.


----------



## Angel of Blood

The Black Templars aren't just going to arrive with one Battlebarge, your again still assuming they could even defeat Battlefleet Sol. From everything we've seen, the Reapers main weapon is powerful, but cannot destroy planets, and can't even destroy a city instantly. Imperial weapons can however, if they can destroy an actual planet, it's pretty much guaranteed they can destroy a Reaper.

The Imperium outguns the Reapers on a colossal scale, they are larger, have even more powerful asserts than the MEU can dream of. 

Psykers don't need their opponents to be biological either, they can do plenty of damage to pretty much anything. And why couldn't they teleport onto a Reaper ship? 

As for an Inquisitor getting indoctrinated, probably about as fucked as when Inquisitors fall to chaos. There is only so much they can do before someone finds out and stops them. Even long 'dead' Inquisitors get found out, the Inquisition have more than capable enough agents to route out indoctrination. Chaos have done much the same as the Reapers, adding the dead to their numbers, they were still beaten in the end. The Imperium is far more ruthless than the MEU, as soon as they find out a world is 'infected/infested' with husks, they will no doubt destroy it, along with any Reapers currently there.


----------



## Iron Angel

You're assuming a unified and instantaneous response. In which case, sure, defense is possible. But the whole "give your enemy time to respond" thing isn't in their MO.


----------



## gen.ahab

Angel of Blood said:


> The Black Templars aren't just going to arrive with one Battlebarge, your again still assuming they could even defeat Battlefleet Sol. From everything we've seen, the Reapers main weapon is powerful, but cannot destroy planets, and can't even destroy a city instantly. Imperial weapons can however, if they can destroy an actual planet, it's pretty much guaranteed they can destroy a Reaper.
> 
> The Imperium outguns the Reapers on a colossal scale, they are larger, have even more powerful asserts than the MEU can dream of.
> 
> Psykers don't need their opponents to be biological either, they can do plenty of damage to pretty much anything. And why couldn't they teleport onto a Reaper ship?


Imperial weapons can destroy planets, yes, but to do so they use weapons that are dedicated for that purpose. You don't usually see the Imperium viral bombing space ships, do we? Cyclonic torpedoes are built to crack planets, not take down enemy vessels. We really don't know if reapers have the ability to could destroy entire planets, because we have never seen an instance where they needed to, or want to. The reapers are there to harvest advanced life, not destroy worlds. 

Again, I am not sure of that. We haven't seen instances where the reapers have actually wanted to obliterate entire worlds; their purpose is to harvest advanced life, so there is no need for them to obliterate entire cities. The reapers objective is the subjugate and harvest, not utterly destroy. 

Then a your average psyker is no more a threat than a man with a rocket launcher, which is to say none at all. What can a psyker do against a reaper? Nothing of substance. 

Why could they? If they could, where would they? We have no idea if reapers shielding could interfere the teleportation process. That is a big if. We don't even know if they would know where in the ship to teleport to. If the reaper could block a scan, which they may very well be able to do, the people teleporting in would essentially be jumping in blind which is not a bright idea at all.

On another point, the Imperiums size could very well increase the reaper threat. Imagine how many reapers could be generated from harvesting a single hive world? I don't know if they could actually take down the Imperium, I highly doubt it, but I believe you are giving the Reapers far less consideration than they would deserve.


----------



## Iron Angel

Its also worth noting reapers aren't "ships", so much as they are "giant robots". As we saw from Sovereign, there are compartments that can house organic life, but I can't imagine there being a whole lot of them, or them being very large. That's an auxiliary function, if anything.

Basically, a reaper destroyer would be equivalent in size to a titan. A dreadnought is roughly the size of a battle barge (One mile). Reaper lasers can slice a ship clean in two, and it can fire several at once. Its shields resist basically anything- They only managed to defeat sovereign by stunning it and taking down its shields through severing it from the Citadel. They only managed to kill a destroyer by *precision strikes from hundreds of ships in orbit several times at a vulnerable spot*.

And thats with ME's significantly more powerful weapons, which can accelerate projectiles to almost the speed of light. The Imperium's weapons will do just enough to piss it off.


----------



## demonlord24

Krogans and orks are gonna have lots o fun together then. But think about it, you have a couple of races that have fought maybe a few wars and only one guy/girl that knows how to fight like a boss, against angry zealots in space clad in power armor, angry zealots with angrier zealots wearing hats, angry Christian nazi inquisition in space, pmsing nuns with guns, narsasistic elf people with the ego stretching to the ends of reality itself, cousins of the angry zealots in power armor's evil twin brother (with a possible evil goatee), green half midgets that love to fight, godzillas descendants, evil future space zombie robots, blue commies that Russia zoomed into space secretly( you have to admit, it may have happened...), narsasistic and sadistic elf people with equally, if not larger, egos. All of these have high tech robots that have their own gravitational pull, believe the other guy is pathetic and needs to die, or just wants to shoot everything cuz, hey, why not. Anyone else I miss? If I did just mix and match your own little race together.


----------



## Deadeye776

I think your forgetting one thing. The Humans and their allies care for one another in the MEU. In 40k, the Imperium will sacrifice billions of lives to hold a system. They will declare exterminatus on a world they can't hold to deny it to their enemies. You've vastly underestimated the resolve and ruthlessness of the Imperium. Like I said, that trailer they have where the little girl dies in the attack and they find her doll and get pissed wouldn't even register on the Imperium's radar. Besides the Battlefleet Sol is geared to defend Terra against a force that would be the equal of Horus siege force or greater. From the games I've played, the Reapers don't possess that kind of natural and supernatural power.

The Humans in MEU are just normal men bro. They are barely geared to face a threat like the reapers. Take that to the 40k Universe and it's the polar opposite. The human race is a miltaristic faction of super humans and augmented humans along with the normal battle hardened humans. They are ALL battle hardened, no cherries here, everyone is on a war footing. Also if you attacked Terra please believe that the response would be brutal and overwhelming. Terra isn't just a planet like the MEU. In 40k it's the equivalent to the Muslim Mecca and Medina which is why it's referred to Holy Terra. So imagine what would happen if you were to attack those holy cities the response from the Muslims.Take that same religious fervor and multiply it by the entire human race of 40k and realize what you've just started and why few factions in 40k have attempted what your proposing.


edit: Oh yeah, in the event you actually defeated the Imperium guess what? The Despoiler will be next up almost automatically. You think they'd let some xenos faction hold Terra? Get outta here. And with him your talking Chaos Space marines (renegades,plague marines, thousand son sorcerer marines, khornate marines, and noise marines) along with the Lost and Damned legions, the dark Mechanicus, Greater Daemons, Daemon Primarchs, and the chaos cults. Since you've beaten the Imperium the only thing holding back the Tyranids will be coming from the galactic east along with Abbaddon and his black stone fortresses and chaos fleet from the west. You think the Reapers can handle that? I've played the games and the answer is no.


----------



## Iron Angel

Until you realize half the inquisitors are indoctrinated, a shitload of space marines are too, chaos has been lured to the spot along with every xeno enemy of the imperium, and everyone starts infighting.

The reapers aren't just colossal death machines, which, I might add, none of the imperium's weapons can damage (A fact that people are meticulously avoiding addressing), they are also master manipulators. The reapers would give Tzeench a hard-on. By the time Terra figured out they were being attacked, everything would already be in place to destroy the planet. The reapers would have cut deals with everybody to stage a massive attack. Give weapons to Orks, show Chaos how to mind control, promise the planet to the Tau, give Mars and the Dragon to the Necrons, tempt the Dark Eldar with the bounty of slaves and souls, so on.

The one race that wouldn't work willingly with the reapers, the Eldar, are few enough in number to simply be indoctrinated into service. Then the Sol fleet is going to have fun times defending itself from *everything in the galaxy at once*.

The reapers set down, destroy the golden throne, everyone fights each other, reapers mop up. The galaxy's division is its weakness, not its strength.


----------



## Deadeye776

I just realized you were trolling. I guess I'm getting old. You know what did it? The comment about Tzeentch. Every argument you presented was ridiculous but that gave the cake. You honestly think a sentient force of nature that controls a quarter of an entire universe would be impressed by your race? The only way you could justify that statement is that you were trolling. That would be the equivalent of me saying that Wolverine would make Khorne piss in his pants. Good try, but I'm done with this thread.


----------



## gen.ahab

Deadeye776 said:


> I just realized you were trolling. I guess I'm getting old. You know what did it? The comment about Tzeentch. Every argument you presented was ridiculous but that gave the cake. You honestly think a sentient force of nature that controls a quarter of an entire universe would be impressed by your race? The only way you could justify that statement is that you were trolling. That would be the equivalent of me saying that Wolverine would make Khorne piss in his pants. Good try, but I'm done with this thread.


In his defense, I have yet to see you pose a convincing counterpoint.


----------



## Wusword77

gen.ahab said:


> Not really. Remember, they don't need to capture them alive. Husks are equal opportunity; both the living and the dead will do. If the reapers can alter all forms of life in the ME universe, is it really that large of an if to think that they could alter and astartes? An astartes is still an organic, so I see no reason why they couldn't.


To create a husk a body must be impaled on "Dragon's Teeth" (as humans in ME call them) for quick transformation, or use of extended mods after death (case of brutes). Every Space Marine that dies can only be altered into a Husk outside of battle.



> As far as cadians go, yes, they would probably be much tougher troops, but they would still be drastically outgunned by an Alliance marine, at least on the squad level. The basic gear carried by an Alliance marine allows them to operate in vacuum, extreme cold and extreme heat, and do it for protracted periods of time. Most of the armor used by these troops is also capable of sustaining horrifying amounts of punishment before failing. Another thing that it gives them is a full picture of the tactical situation, complete with maps, beacons, communications equipment, biometric readout and most of them, if not all are equipped with omnitools which far outstrip anything you will see on imperial guardsmen.


Shepard's armor (and that of his allies) is capable of taking exceptional amounts of punishment, normal troopers in ME (except Krogen) take minimal amounts of damage before being killed (cut scenes show Alliance Marines and their equals being put down by single shots).

The shields are another matter, but not in the way you would think. Shields in the ME universe were designed to stop objects moving at high speeds, like the ones fired by the Mass Accelerator weapons they use in said universe. It's likely that weapons like Bolters wouldn't be repelled by said shields, as the shots would be moving to slowly. This is why they use missiles and rockets against the reapers in ME3.



> Reapers vs psykers? Again, that really isn't a fair comparison because they each use a completely different form of space magic. A psyker is even going to be able to do anything against a reaper considering a reaper is a synthetic intelligence.
> 
> A better comparison would be a psyker vs a biotic, but even then it really isn't a fair one.


Except Psykers can and do tear holes in the fabric of reality. That's an "I Win" button by any settings science. :wink:




Iron Angel said:


> Thats another good point. Tyranid ships have nothing on Sovereign-class reapers. Killing reapers gives them no biomass, so in a war of attrition that won't win. Then, to top it all off, every nid they kill gets husk'd. So now you have this nid invasion on the galaxy, but now they are enhanced into husk nids which are a hundred times more deadly. Keep trying to convince me how reapers are fucked. Because they aren't.


I smell a fan boi. :laugh:

Anyway, as the nids go, they wouldn't engage the reapers in a standout fight planet side because the Reapers could just fly into space if they were losing. The battle would have to be fought in space. Even if it were fought on land it's not like the instant Reaper forces kill something it instantly becomes a Husk. Plus dead Nids can be broken down into biomass and reabsorbed by the hive fleets forces.



> Black templar battle barge warps in.
> 
> Sovereign class ships converge fire and wreck that bitch.
> 
> Commence the husking.
> 
> Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Thats how reapers defeat things on the micro scale. They turn the dead created by the larger ships into husks, which then fight, and they turn the dead created by the husks into more husks, and it creates a snowball effect similar to how tyranids work.
> 
> And thats just a face-first confrontation. Imagine if an Inquisitor ended up getting indoctrinated, how fucked everyone would be.


So you're argument is "If all the Reapers are attacking small pockets of resistance in the 40k universe until they kill everything they will win." That's terrible logic in a topic that requires terrible logic. You can't answer the question by writing a scenario where one side has the distinct advantage over the other, it makes the whole debate pointless.

Try considering the argument on equal footing.




Iron Angel said:


> Basically, a reaper destroyer would be equivalent in size to a titan. A dreadnought is roughly the size of a battle barge (One mile).


A Reaper Dreadnought is 160 Meters tall. Source, under subtype Not even close to 1 mile, or half a mile, or even 1/10th of a mile.



> Reaper lasers can slice a ship clean in two, and it can fire several at once.


Reapers have only ever fought enemies who use defensive and offensive tech based on inferior Reaper design. Plus they don't use energy based weapons. Look at the Tharix Cannon's codex entry in ME2 to see they fire solid rounds.



> Its shields resist basically anything- They only managed to defeat sovereign by stunning it and taking down its shields through severing it from the Citadel. They only managed to kill a destroyer by *precision strikes from hundreds of ships in orbit several times at a vulnerable spot*.


Reaper shields don't resist "basically anything" as they can still be destroyed by weapons build off of inferior Reaper weapon designed, that the Reapers left behind for organics to find.



> And thats with ME's significantly more powerful weapons, which can accelerate projectiles to almost the speed of light. The Imperium's weapons will do just enough to piss it off.


Weapons from ME are not "significantly" more powerful then the Imperium's weaponry, as the damage they can do is still limited by recoil and they still use missile based weapons for engagements between ground forces. Missiles work the same in every scifi setting.


----------



## Iron Angel

Its called exaggerating for effect. Nice way to dismiss the argument as trolling however than try to come up with actual reasons why it can't be done.



> I smell a fan boi.


I would say your nose was broken if you couldn't. They're crawling all over this thread.

Also, DESTROYERS are 160 meters. DREADNOUGHTS are two kilometers.

http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Reaper#Subtypes

Also:

"Each of the "tentacles" extending from its bow was equipped with a powerful "magnetohydrodynamic" weapon which ejects a stream of molten metal at a fraction of the speed of light which could tear through a cruiser in a single sustained burst. Its gigantic spinal-mounted gun was able to rip through the hulls of even the largest of dreadnought-class ships with ease, effortlessly penetrating their kinetic shields. Sovereign's defences included powerful shields that could block the projectiles of an entire fleet, along with an incredibly strong hull."


----------



## gen.ahab

Wusword77 said:


> To create a husk a body must be impaled on "Dragon's Teeth" (as humans in ME call them) for quick transformation, or use of extended mods after death (case of brutes). Every Space Marine that dies can only be altered into a Husk outside of battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Shepard's armor (and that of his allies) is capable of taking exceptional amounts of punishment, normal troopers in ME (except Krogen) take minimal amounts of damage before being killed (cut scenes show Alliance Marines and their equals being put down by single shots).
> 
> The shields are another matter, but not in the way you would think. Shields in the ME universe were designed to stop objects moving at high speeds, like the ones fired by the Mass Accelerator weapons they use in said universe. It's likely that weapons like Bolters wouldn't be repelled by said shields, as the shots would be moving to slowly. This is why they use missiles and rockets against the reapers in ME3.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Psykers can and do tear holes in the fabric of reality. That's an "I Win" button by any settings science. :wink:


I wasn't making an argument for how fast or slow it would be, just making the point that it could be done. 

Shepherd's armor is no different than most other types of heavy armor, at least not in the first game. Alliance marines in heavy armor dropping from single shots can be chocked up to story telling; if every soldier on your side could take a dozen hits in the cut scene then making the player feel like shit is well and truly hitting the fan might be a tad bit more difficult. 

Kinetic barriers seem to provide protection against missiles and torpedoes, but fair point. However, we still don't know if they posses any form of scanning countermeasures. 

Tell me how many psykers are capable of destroying entire warships. Most, if not all psykers would be useless against a reaper.


----------



## Iron Angel

Kinetic barriers do provide defense against rockets.

Basically, even though a rocket can go through a reaper's shields (Or, rather, if it could, since it could easily remodulate the field to prevent it), it won't actually damage it.

In addition, even the "primitive" shields of humans, turians, etc had scanning, and thats how they detected where to reinforce the shields. Shields are just flash-mass effect pockets that stop whatever hits them. Thats why low speed projectiles get through, the scanners don't pick them up as projectiles and thus do not attempt to stop them. This setting CAN be changed however, and thats why your suit also blocks rockets, grenades, biotic abilities, and so forth.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Iron Angel said:


> Also, DESTROYERS are 160 meters. DREADNOUGHTS are two kilometers.


And you think a battle barge is 2 km long? Sources put capital-class Imperial battleships from 5 km to 15 km, depending on what novel/source book/rulebook you refer to.


----------



## MEQinc

Iron Angel said:


> The reapers aren't just colossal death machines, which, I might add, none of the imperium's weapons can damage (A fact that people are meticulously avoiding addressing), they are also master manipulators. The reapers would give Tzeench a hard-on. By the time Terra figured out they were being attacked, everything would already be in place to destroy the planet. The reapers would have cut deals with everybody to stage a massive attack. Give weapons to Orks, show Chaos how to mind control, promise the planet to the Tau, give Mars and the Dragon to the Necrons, tempt the Dark Eldar with the bounty of slaves and souls, so on.


Ah, yes off course. Because none of the races in the galaxy have thought of this before. Because Chaos is not literally present in the mind of every living thing. Because the Inquisition is not an agency explicitly founded to hunt down every trace of mental corruption (by a force far, far more insidious than giant space robots). Because arming Orks is not the worst idea ever (give an Ork a gun and he'll just shoot you with it). Because a crafty robot even approaches the intellect of a god-like being that is literally made of schemes.

And as far as 'no weapon the Imperium has can damage them' you're basing this on what exactly? The fact that weapons which the Reapers specifically designed to be inferior are ineffective (not non-effective, they are still capable of causing damage). Never mind the fact that the Imperium possesses world-cracking weapons (which are rarely deployed against other ships, but that doesn't mean they couldn't be), or even the fact that most Imperial weapons are designed to (and capable of) utterly destroy ships 2-7 times larger than a Reaper (and before you spout off about ultra-hard hulls and such, what do you think the Imperium's ships are made of? Cardboard?). 

Now, the Imperium (and every race in 40k) has access to a dimension that the Reapers (and every other race in ME) does not. And it is from this dimension that the most powerful weapons and technology in 40k draw from. This technology can do truly remarkable (and terrifying) things and Reapers have no real defense against any of it.

The fact is that the Reapers seem hard because every other race they fight wields technology that they have specifically designed to be inferior to their own. 40k is not so limited, and will not be the house of cards you think it will.


----------



## Deadeye776

I haven't presented a valid argument? The entire human race and it's allies have to unite to take on the Reapers in the MEU. The Imperium is handling about 4 to 5 such threats simulteanously. The only threat the MEU have that's credible are the Reapers.Let's go back to 40k. What do you think would be the result against Chaos if the Imperium didn't have to fight the Tyranids, Orks, Traitors, Dark Eldar, Tau, Necron, and the C'tan? All those factions are being handled at the same time by the humans of 40k. You honestly think that given that capability Imperium that your race presents something that Chaos, the Necron, or the tyranids couldn't duplicate or improve? The Imperium faces threats that are supernatural, technologically advanced, as well a biologically advanced and still it stands. Please show me where the Reapers alone will be able to defeat the combined might of the Imperium.

Let's stop bullshitting each other. To make this real each has to throw in everything.Take away every threat the Imperium has to face and put them in the same situation as the humans in MEU where the only threat are the Reapers. No traitors,No chaos, No tyranids,No dark Edar or anything. Just the Imperium sittin there are prim and pretty. Then the Reapers come and try to invade. Take me through how they would be able to handle them. I'm interested since you say your not trolling. Tell me how they would defeat the Adeptus Astartes legions, Titan legions, Imperial Navy, Imperial Guard, Planetary raised regiments, Inquisition Ordos, Adeptus Mechanicus, Officio Assassinorum Temples, as well as the religious fanatics of the Cult of the Emperor. I'm sure your you've got some weapon that I haven't seen in the game that will topple of these forces arrayed against them. 

The truth is you don't. The Imperium is built to handle multiple threats simultaneously and the Reapers would be another story equivalent to an Ork Waagh or Necron War but nothing they couldn't handle. If you think they can beat them then realize it would be a concentrated effort since your attacking Holy Terra. All of the humans in the galaxy see it as worth more than their lives. Good luck.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

MEQinc said:


> The fact is that the Reapers seem hard because every other race they fight wields technology that they have specifically designed to be inferior to their own. 40k is not so limited, and will not be the house of cards you think it will.


That's really the crux of the issue. As stated earlier, the mass effect relays were designed to "shepherd" races into developing via a certain pattern; hasn't the discovery of the relays, along with deposits of element zero, led to other mass effect technologies? Particularly those used in weapons? Yep, looks like the Reapers expected that!

I wonder, in all seriousness, how effective a mass effect barrier would be against a light-based radiation weapon that does its damage with excessive heat (which the shields couldn't block) and explosive potential energy (which the shields probably could deflect or absorb).


----------



## CaptainQuackers

The Imperium would probably win, but it would be shattered and it would be the bloodiest war they have ever fought.


----------



## Sturmovic

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111116012835/warhammer40k/images/2/20/Narvhal_Bio-Ship_2.jpg
+
http://images.dakkadakka.com/galler... Necrons, Panties, Pervert, Trayzn, Troll.jpg
=
http://images.wikia.com/masseffect/images/8/86/Ww.JPG
and
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_HgUIgwdtD7s/S9BaOaUpyGI/AAAAAAAAA0o/jwFmdtmDs7U/s1600/Reaper_Baby01.jpg


----------



## Iron Angel

http://images.dakkadakka.com/galler... Necrons, Panties, Pervert, Trayzn, Troll.jpg

cannot


unsee


----------



## Sturmovic

Iron Angel said:


> http://images.dakkadakka.com/galler... Necrons, Panties, Pervert, Trayzn, Troll.jpg
> 
> cannot
> 
> 
> unsee



You'll love this then:

http://gannadene.deviantart.com/#/d4h78i1


----------



## Serpion5

By all means guys, debate and all, but be civil about it at least? 

And keep it classy is also a secondary (optional) requirement. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lemanruss27

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Warhammer, because everything is over powered to the point in which it makes Dragon Ball Z look tame.



Overpowerd?,really:scratchhead:,in some regards maybe,but taking Goku s or vegeta s later ss form s,they would easilly beat the living crap out of anny primarch,and the Empy,or any body else in the imperium in that regard(pardon my spelling,i never studied english so i suck at grammar).


----------



## Grokfog

gen.ahab said:


> What can a psyker do against a reaper? Nothing of substance.


Two words. Machine Curse.

GG


----------



## Sturmovic

Only a tactical genius could pull off something like that......


----------



## Angel of Blood

Creeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!


----------



## Grokfog

Sturmovic said:


> Only a tactical genius could pull off something like that......


This is true, ME universe does not have a man that can hide an entire squadron of baneblades in an outhouse. A man that could infiltrate a titan using only a baked bean can and an old newspaper. They do not have...

CREEEEEEED!!!!


----------



## Sturmovic

Angel of Blood said:


> Creeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!


Wrex.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Sturmovic said:


> Wrex.


 
Wrex ehh?

That may work, but we must test it!

WREEEEEEEEX!:shout:

Ya, that works, they both have the E.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Sturmovic said:


> Wrex.


Whether or not Wrex is a tactical genius (like Creed) is debatable, but we all know he's a master of dialogue. At worst, he'd make a good diplomat!


----------



## Harriticus

Everyone but the Reapers would prove to be a minor threat to the Imperium that it nonetheless becomes bogged down against for centuries due to its stretched resources (think Tau empire). Reapers could develop into a Tyranid-level threat though.


----------



## AgeofThePhoenix

The Reapers would cause little damage to the 40k universe. The Reapers are believed to number between 300 to 800 Dreadnoughts Reapers based on the image of the reapers in dark space at the end of ME2 and we’ll just say they have 2000 to 8000 Destroyers Reapers as escorts. The size of the Imperial Navy is astronomical compared to that the Imperial Navy maxes out at 28274300000 ships; this number is calculated from there being approximant 50 ships per 20 LY^2 and the Milky Way’s Area being roughly 11309733552 LY^2. This number is probably smaller than stated I would say that only ¾ of these ships actually exist the rest of these wouldn't exist for the losses incurred in there endless wars and areas that they don't control. Spite that the Reapers in terms of ships would be greatly outnumbered by the Imperial Navy alone not to include the ship of other parts of the imperium and other races in 40k. The Reapers are not just outnumbered by the fleets of the Imperial Navy they are actually greatly out gunned a MEU Dreadnaught non-Reaper fires a shell that has the equivalent of 45 kilotons (KT) of TNT and in ME3 codex it is estimated that the Reaper Dreadnoughts cannons have a maximum output of 450 KT of TNT or 4.5*10^-7 Terratons (TT) of TNT. While the Imperial Navy has the Nova Cannon which is mounted on the larger vessels and used as planetary defense guns which is a massive cannon that has a 50 m diameter barrel and fires the rounds close to the speed of light these rounds have a power the equates to 11984 TT to put that number in perspective for everyone a small Supernova has a force equivalent to 2390 TT which is 5 times less than a Nova Cannon shot. Based on this the Mass Effect Field Generators on a Reaper will never have the power to stop a shot from one of these cannons especially since 4 simultaneous shots from a Alliance Dreadnought can bring down a Reapers Mass Effect Fields. But I do believe that the Imperial Navy ships will be able to stop the Reapers Dreadnoughts main guns with ease with their void shields and armor since another Nova Cannon is normally used to counter these size of ships.


----------



## shiftystylin

I really enjoy reading things like this, especially when you see 14 year olds debating how Harry Potter is such a better fantasy story than the counter-arguments of the 46 year old Lord of the Rings fans...

I think the Mass Effect universe comes across as being quite fragile in comparison to WH40k so I don't think a just comparison can be drawn. The environments for Mass Effect are always built by humans and aliens for the purpose of inhabitation and the tools, armour, vehicles and weapons. The 40k universe seems to be along the lines of "if it's uninhabitable... Tough, you're going there anyway!" so it feels a little more hardcore.

That's my opinion anyway... And for the record, Lord of the Rings is an epic! :biggrin:


----------



## chromedog

Wusword77 said:


> 1000x this.


You mean +9000x this, don't you?


----------

